# What does foot stomping mean?



## Lucypaints (Apr 18, 2017)

My little cockatiel boy (I think) has been very sexually active, I've read this is normal for his puberty behavior, he is just 9 months old. But he has started this little rapid dancing, stomping thing. It almost worries me,... is this a normal behavior? He almost acts as if he can't control it sometimes.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

As far as I am aware, no, this is not a normal behaviour and could indicate an underlying problem. Has he been checked out by a vet recently?


----------



## cherilyn.love (Apr 12, 2017)

I had a few males that did this. He'd stomp, hop, and sing. Mine usually did it to impress a female though. Or maybe even what he's stomping on makes a sound that is appealing to him. I had on cockatiel to liked to open his mouth, beak to the table and walk while licking the table lol. They can do some weird things sometimes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Does it look anything like this video? This is normal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJQtfJvWbno

If you have a Facebook account, there's a riverdancing cockatiel video at https://www.facebook.com/ohmybird/videos/10154310521039131/


----------



## cherilyn.love (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep, that's what mine do lol. It's very entertaining to watch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucypaints (Apr 18, 2017)

tielfan said:


> Does it look anything like this video? This is normal:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJQtfJvWbno
> 
> If you have a Facebook account, there's a riverdancing cockatiel video at https://www.facebook.com/ohmybird/videos/10154310521039131/


YES!!! Thank you. This is exactly it. What a relief, he's just being playful.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine do it as well, they like the sound their leg bands make when tapped against their cage or perches


----------



## AutumnElf (May 2, 2017)

Oh my gosh that looks super cute. He's okay, he's just got fancy footwork! What a handsome guy! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

Ugh! I competitively Irish danced for years, I'm so ashamed that Schubert hasn't figured out how to do this! lol!


----------

